# New crop Rocko Mountain Reserve



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I know several roasters are offering this now but I have to say that @JollyBeanRoastery have nailed the roast profile once again. It's beautifully balanced as a pourover with plenty of berry sweetness.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good to hear. He did email me to tell me he had some but I'm well stacked with beans at the mo. Hopefully there will be some left in a couple of months. ..


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Just placed order to give them a go. Kg of the Rocko

Very keenly priced also with free deliv









cheers


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> I know several roasters are offering this now but I have to say that @JollyBeanRoastery have nailed the roast profile once again. It's beautifully balanced as a pourover with plenty of berry sweetness.


Good to hear it, thank you! We weren't sure at first where the new crop placed against the old one, however 7 profiles later we got there! Loving it now! We've also got another natural due to land with us this week that should hopefully be up there with the Rocko.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Been drinking this Rocko from @JollyBeanRoastery and really like it. It wasn't my favourite Rocko last year, but it's superb this year. Tanzanian is great, too.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

PPapa said:


> Been drinking this Rocko from @JollyBeanRoastery and really like it. It wasn't my favourite Rocko last year, but it's superb this year. Tanzanian is great, too.


Cheers! Nice to hear, we're loving it on filter over here.

And for those who weren't around for our old ad, we still offer 10% off for CFUK members, CFORUMUK at checkout!

We've got a busy few months coming up, we have two fantastic micro lots hopefully on over the next month or two, keep your eyes out for them.











*Save**Save*
​


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

its my favorites coffe. i order a 1 kg. Thank you


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

With those recommendations above, I just have to order a kilo. Couldn't resist. Lol


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm going to order some more Rocko Mountain but my instinct is to buy from Foundry, purely because it's been so delicious in the past and was again at the forum lever day. Has anyone tried both side by side?


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

how long does a 225g bag of Rocko Mountain last with you all?


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Tewdric said:


> I'm going to order some more Rocko Mountain but my instinct is to buy from Foundry, purely because it's been so delicious in the past and was again at the forum lever day. Has anyone tried both side by side?


Yes, Jolly Bean won, albeit narrowly. Their roast revealed more distinct berry flavours when brewed using Chemex and Kalita.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

abs said:


> how long does a 225g bag of Rocko Mountain last with you all?


Depends how much coffee you drink? 225g gives me 15x15g servings when brewing.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

abs said:


> how long does a 225g bag of Rocko Mountain last with you all?


Yep depends on how much coffee you drink a day. I go through about 60 g average work day. On my days off closer to 100 g as I also have it as brewed. So sometime 1 kg might last me 10-12 days. Lol


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Yes, Jolly Bean won, albeit narrowly. Their roast revealed more distinct berry flavours when brewed using Chemex and Kalita.


Does that equate to subtly lighter roasted do you think?


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Yes, I'd say it was a slightly lighter roast


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

In that case I'll definitely order from Foundry


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

I have tried Foundry's and Coffee Compass offerings of these which I both enjoyed.

Hard to pick a winner as i tried them back to back and not together.

Got these last year and liked them so hopefully will enjoy the 1kg i just ordered.

Many thanks for the discount code.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Aaron F said:


> I have tried Foundry's and Coffee Compass offerings of these which I both enjoyed.
> 
> Hard to pick a winner as i tried them back to back and not together.
> 
> ...


 @Aaron F" interested to hear what you found the differences to be between the 2, I had a batch from Foundry which I really enjoyed, but curious about how other roasters handled them


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

To be honest Phobic thats why I have now purchased from 3 different places to see if I could notice a difference. Though i haven't been very scientific about it as when i have run out of one then I purchased the next lot and not side by side. They where both very tasty in my opinion fruity (mainly strawberry) sweet and clean, a pleasure to drink. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase from either. So if one runs out i can hopefully purchase from the other.

I never noticed any real difference in the roasting levels visually. I suppose like any bean theres an optimum level. I always wondered when a roaster is profiling a bean is there a huge difference unless he makes big changes or is it subtle differences and changes Is it hard to ruin a good bean. Probably not.lol No experience at all in this area and will leave it to the experts. I have a feeling it is very time consuming as there are so many variables.

I'm hoping Jollybean will be as good if not better anyway.

Sure why not give Jollybean a whirl they are working very cheap for 1kg delivered.


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

Roasted on Monday. Posted Monday afternoon here at 12.30 today (Tuesday). Now thats pretty good service.

Now just to be patient and let them rest


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Great price with Forum discount. You can't go wrong with that. Lol


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

So how are peeps finding the Rocko now? I just had a pretty good V60 of Jolly Bean (roast 21/11) after a bit of a confusing time with recent brews (changed to Volvic/Stretton Hills from London tap water and unsure about grind from the mini mill)...

For what it's worth this worked for me

for 23g Rocko, 325g h2o (cool down 45s)

70g bloom (3x taps), 110g @ 30s, 80g @ 1.00, 65g @ 1m30, tbt 2m23s

not bad at all, pleased considering recent results. Roughly followed Matty De Angelis recent method with a large bloom dose. was also hotter than usual (less cool down after boil), slightly burned tongue! bloom is still quite vigorous (recent refresh from freezer).


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I had a really nice French press brew using @foundrycoffeeroasters.com Rocko this morning. 60g into 950ml, pressed after six minute brew time. I was going to share with colleagues at a meeting (honest!) but there were no takers so I drank it all myself. I confess I reheated the final 200ml in the microwave after lunch - it was still delicious, but had developed quite a thick mouthfeel with boozy sherry flavours.


----------

